
McDonalds to Rebrand Itself as a “Progressive Burger Company” - williamle8300
http://www.npr.org/2015/05/04/404236476/mcdonalds-plans-to-rebrand-itself-as-a-progressive-burger-company
======
thrill
"For most of McDonald's's 60-year history, the company has focused on selling
cheap, fast food, but that's not working as well as it once did."

Well, it might work if they were actually still trying to do that.

------
DrScump
McDonald's dumped their (black) CEO in favor of a new (white) one this year.

This is a definition of "progressive" with which I was previously unfamiliar.

------
Avernar
Wendy's already tried this. I no longer eat at Wendy's.

